# Arctic Silver 5 stromleitend ?



## Cionara (21. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs, da ich in kürze wieder mehrere Prozessorwechsel vorhab und gerne mal den MainbaordSockel mit WP zu-schweine wollte ich fragen ob die Arctic Silver 5  stromleitend ist oder nicht.

Ich hab mal gegoogelt und bin z.B. hierauf gestoßen:
ZERN.at - Wasserkühlung - Radiatoren - Pumpen - Cpu Wasserkühler - Arctic Silver 5 Tube 3.5g Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste Tube 3.5g



> eine der besten NICHT-stromleitenden Wärmeleitpasten.


Stimmt das ?

mfg Cionara


----------



## Cr@zed^ (21. Juni 2009)

Leitet erst unter sehr hohem mechanischen Druck, höher wie der Anpressdruck eines Kühlers, also nein.


----------



## Dr.House (21. Juni 2009)

Benutz mal sicherheitshalber Arctic Seramique - ist 100 % nicht leitfähig.


----------



## Axim (22. Juni 2009)

AS5 ist auch zu 100% nicht stromleitend, aber es ist leicht kapazitiv, das heisst, es können sich Ströme darin anstauen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt abgegeben werden -> nicht gut wenn du dir den Sockel damit vollschmierst. Aber eigentlich gehört die WLP ja auch auf den IHS und net in den Sockel 

Und wenn dus nicht lassen kannst, nimm Arctic Cooling MX-2, die basiert auf Aluminiumoxid und ist weder leitend, noch kapazitiv. Des weiteren kühlt sie auch etwa 1°C besser als AS5


----------



## micky12 (22. Juni 2009)

Kanns nur bestätigen, das die MX-2 nicht leitet - habs an nem altem Athlon XP ausprobiert


----------



## Cionara (22. Juni 2009)

Ah cool danke für die Infos Jungs


----------



## netheral (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal einen Fall gesehen, wo jemand (toaler Anfänger) sicher die halbe Tube auf seinen Athlon XP geschmiert hat (sah so aus wie aud DAU-Alarm (wobei ich die Seite eigentlich Murks finde, ein Händler der sich über seine Kunden lustig macht, armer Irrer, dem wünsch ich irgendwie so leicht die Insolvenz an den Arsch  ...)), der ja keinen Heatspreader besaß.
Die Kiste bootete auf jeden Fall nicht. Nachdem er dann den Fehler bemerkt und die WLP von den Bauteilen um die D.I.E. abgeputzt hatte, rannte alles tip top. 

Ob das vielleicht andere Gründe hatte: Keine Ahnung.

Ich sage mal so: Direkt auf die Hardware schmieren würde ich die Paste nicht. Aber ich denke, wenn sie wirklich leiten sollte, dürften das nur minimale Kriechströme sein, die vielleicht stören, aber nichts beschädigen dürften. Die CPU im o.g. Fall lief ja auch danach wie die Hölle.

Wenn du nur einen kleinen Tupfer verwendest, passiert 100% nix. Ich habe sofort als blutiger Anfänger, ebenfalls auf Sockel A CPUs, damit rumhantiert und selbst da hatte ich nach dem Kühler nie herausgedrückte WLP, weil ich einfach immer nur einen Sesamkorn großen Tupfer verwendet habe.

Wenn du mit AS5 nicht gut schlafen kannst, dann benutz einfach MX-2 oder Ceramique. Von letzterer habe ich hier eine große Tube liegen. Ich benutze sie derzeit für alles im PC, da sie höchstens 1 - 2 ° schlechtere Ergebnisse erzielt als AS5 und damit Standardpasten um Welten überlegen ist.
Ein Bekannter hatte sich davon versehentlich einen Schuss aufs Mainboard gegönnt und vergessen, ihn zu entfernen. Die Kiste hat es nicht gejuckt.

Da ich ein PCGHX Abo abgeschlossen habe, dürfte ich bald Scythe Elixier für CPUs und GPUs einsetzen. Die soll sogar etwas besser sein als AS5. Aber auf was die basiert, weiss ich nicht. Sie ist aber auch laut Hersteller nicht leitfähig.

Wirklich Sorgen machen musst du dir nur bei Flüssigmetall. Aber selbst da ist die Oberflächenspannung so hoch, dass sie quasi nicht wegtropfen kann. Sie bleibt dann halt am Rand vom Heatspreader haften und tropft nicht weiter. Außerdem verwendet man davon so wenig, dass garnichts rausquillen dürfte.


----------

